# How Many Varietys Of Hops Do You Have At Home



## browndog (29/5/06)

I was going though my inventory of hops on the weekend checking quantities and realised that I have 14 varietys in the freezer and I am only a newbie AGer! I know for sure I never would have been able to afford to keep this much hops at home before Craftbrewer came along. It got me wondering about the rest of the members here, how about it Lads? who are the real hopheads!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## T.D. (29/5/06)

I stopped counting when I got to 10 - too scary to think about it any more than that! I would say in excess of 15 though. The worst thing about my hop collection is not so much the number of varieties but the quantity! I have literally several kilos of hops, including 1kg of B Saaz alone! I am definitely addicted to hops.


----------



## Jye (29/5/06)

15 Varieties and a bit over 3.5kg.... didn't know I had cluster :blink:


----------



## Screwtop (29/5/06)

Sheeite! *inventory says 13 varieties and 2+ Kg. Thought I needed more!*

Edit: Found one more.


----------



## DJR (29/5/06)

Amarillo, Willamette, Cluster, PoR, PoR+, Cz Saaz, Simcoe, Challenger, Tettnanger. That makes 9 varieties and about 1.5Kg. Soon to get some B Saaz and Hallertau.


----------



## Hopsta (29/5/06)

I have approx 15 varieties and around 3kg in total. To make things easier I really should enter my stock into the beersmith inventory i just never get around to it.


----------



## bindi (29/5/06)

12 and 3kg+, 50% German style ,20% English, 20% Yankie style and 10% Cheq.


----------



## sluggerdog (29/5/06)

around 10-12 ish (2-3kgs worth) I think, trying to work my way though them now though as I don't need to stock them in bulk as it's just as easy to buy fresh these days from craftbrewer.


----------



## Voosher (29/5/06)

A pretty conventional assortment in my freezer.

From memory:

Target
Challenger
EKG
Fuggles

Simcoe
Chinook
Amarillo
Cascade
Willamette

POR

NB
Spalt

Just over 2kg all up.


----------



## Stuster (29/5/06)

Just over a kilo in all in 11 varieties. Got most of them from NZhops so quite a few high alpha acid types in there. Willamette, Fuggles, Green Bullet, Nelson Sauvin, Pacific Hallertau, Southern Cross, Pacific Gem, Czech Saaz, Glacier, Chinook.

As Sluggerdog said, I'll be trying to cut down the quantity and order from craftbrewer as needed. Made a hopburst pale ale recently with 8 month old hops - the bitterness is there, but the flavour and especially the aroma is not a patch on the beer with the same hops when they were fresh.


----------



## Finite (29/5/06)

1 - Hallertau, tipping the scales at just over 90grams.

Thats right, im awesome B)


----------



## PostModern (29/5/06)

I have too many to count, but now that I think about it, there are at least 4 varieties of Hallertau in the freezer:

German Hallertau pellets
NZ Hallertau Organic pellets
Pacific Hallertau flowers
Tassy Hallertau flowers.

Two types of tett, willamette, sryrian goldings, EKG, amarillo, POR, POR+, cluster, nugget, northern brewer... possibly some others. So that's 12 counting the multiple hallertau and tetts as one each.


----------



## Keifer (29/5/06)

4 Types - 2 Kilos

1kg POR
1Kg Cluster
100gm Fuggles
50gm Saaz


----------



## tangent (29/5/06)

sh!t loads and still not enough!


----------



## Doc (29/5/06)

41 varieties (with a few being different formats; plugs, pellets) for a total of 13.8 kgs.
The hop freezer smells great 

Doc


----------



## lucas (29/5/06)

I've got three types, around 200g total

i wanna see ross' post


----------



## peas_and_corn (30/5/06)

That's what I was thinking! :lol: 

I'm not sure exactly how many I have; there are the ones I remember-

POR
Fuggles
hallertau
Cluster
Saaz
northern brewer
willamette
cascade

I think I have more, but can't remember


----------



## MHD (30/5/06)

2004 POR pellets (must throw out)
new season POR flowers donated by Steve!
0.5kg plug Fresh tasmainan nugget
2005 cascade
2005 Fuggles
2004:
Halertau Mitenfrau
East kent goldings
challenger
target

mmmmm..


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/5/06)

Only four here <_< 

Cluster
Nugget
POR
Fuggles

PZ.


----------



## Bobby (30/5/06)

i have 6 varieties at a total of 2.5kg.


----------



## Steve (30/5/06)

Only five here  

Cluster flowers = 500gms
Amarillo pellets, Willamette pellets, fuggles pellets

...oh and about 250gms home grown POR flowers

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/5/06)

Ever so slightly off topic I suppose, but this could be a good opportunity for people to see what each other have and possibly make some trades after the cheap hops buy :beer: 

PZ.


----------



## Steve (30/5/06)

Apologies - I meant nugget flowers NOT cluster.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Finite (30/5/06)

Watch out boys I just bought some goldings this morning. Doubling my stash to 2 types!

Comon Ross lets hear it


----------



## Tony (30/5/06)

cascade
cluster
SAAZ
Fuggle (pellets and plugs)
EKG
northern brewer
hallertau
hersbrucker
splat
tettnang
northdown (pellets and plugs)
POR flowers
styrian goldings
super alpha
target (2 different alpha rattings)
willamette
challenger
amarillo

you should se my grain list .......

cheers



i dont know if the server will handle ross's hop list


----------



## Jazman (30/5/06)

i dont have many only about 21 different types of hops


----------



## beers (30/5/06)

probably just over 2kg & 15 or so varieties for me

Por
Super alpha
Saaz B
Ch. Saaz
Hallertau
Styrian Goldings
goldings 
progress
target
Nth brewer
amarillo
simcoe
centennial
cascade
glacier


----------



## Thommo (30/5/06)

POR
Cluster
Cascade
Northern Brewer
Hallertau

All up, about 300gm left. I feel so inadequate.


----------



## T.D. (30/5/06)

Thommo said:


> All up, about 300gm left. I feel so inadequate.


I *wish* I only had 300g! It stresses me out having to use all of mine before they lose their zing.


----------



## Ross (30/5/06)

I guess I better not list mine  

But approx 70 types between pellets/plugs/flowers - The overs from every CraftBrewer stocked item are packed in ziplock pouches & stored in neat little rows - Like a kid in a candy shop every brew day  

Can't wait till I have the grain variety to match....


Cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (30/5/06)

I forgor one.

Nelson Sauvin Flowers.

That makes 18 i think.

cheers


----------

